# Mission Accomplished: Bonita on Fly from the Beach



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

After going 1 for 3 on the pier in the freezing cold, I grabbed Tom and we got in the car and headedheaded down the beach. The water was calm and clear and the bonita were crusing in close. It was fun running down the beach with the fly rod and putting it in front of fast moving fish, a lot moreexciting than fly casting off the boat. They quit running at around 10:00, so we left soon after. I'm definately going to be doing it more often. This was my firstone from the beach:


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very cool!:clap

This might be a trend setter.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's another:


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job! AJ on fly is next right?:clap


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

thats awsome ive been wanting to give it a try todays conditions were good for it


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for the photo. Did you see many an how far out were they? I see that you were not using a stripping basket, so were you carrying line or did you try to get ahead of them and set up? Again, good job and thanks for sharing. It helps to keep the spirit up just knowing they are out there and someone has a shot at them!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (12/23/2008)*Congratulations and thanks for the photo. Did you see many an how far out were they? I see that you were not using a stripping basket, so were you carrying line or did you try to get ahead of them and set up? Again, good job and thanks for sharing. It helps to keep the spirit up just knowing they are out there and someone has a shot at them!


They came up right to the water's edge at times. We probably saw 10 or so in fly range while we were there.They made themselves easy targets at times. It was just difficult to chasethem down the beach withthe fly rod because they move so fast! I do need to get a stripping basket though.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm about to buy my first fly rod with some Christmas money. I already know which setup I want. I went flyfishing for my 1st time in the Smokey Mountains in Nov. I caught a few Rainbow Trout. It was awesome. I want to try some saltwater flyfishing and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what type of flies or lures I should get. I'll be fishing for Reds, white trout, specs, and the Bobos looked awesome! I can't wait to try this. Any other tips would definitely be helpful. Oh yeah, I'm buying an 8w. Thanks


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

What type of fly and leader setup were you using? Sinking or floating line? I have been wanting to catch a bonita on a fly from the beach for a good long time and you are the first of all the others that have talked about it to produce pictures. Good job!


----------

